# help with this



## ginger2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

Has anyone bought from maplins a mark2 train reciver in the
last rew years or has anyone seen the kit forms
for them if not has anyone tryed
to make one from a plan if so are you willing to share the plans
with me so i can build one or can you still buy the kit form 
or can you tell me wher i can get the chip pic16c54rc-ms02


thank you


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Getting the PIC chip is the easy part, getting it programmed is the trick! I have no experience with this kit, but I'm assuming the *ms02* suffix on the chip is the firmware burned into it. Here's the basic part in a DIP package.

Microchip Technology PIC16C54-RC/P


----------



## ginger2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Getting the PIC chip is the easy part, getting it programmed is the trick! I have no experience with this kit, but I'm assuming the *ms02* suffix on the chip is the firmware burned into it. Here's the basic part in a DIP package.
> 
> Microchip Technology PIC16C54-RC/P


thank you for that mate do you no were i can get 
the program from


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, I have no idea where to get the software, I've never seen that system.


----------

